# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  reef 175 litros

## Duarte Gaspar

Boas,

Vou montar o meu primeiro salgado, e vou ter muitas dúvidas!

Relativamente ao setup será:

- *aquário* 70*50*50 com coluna seca

- *sump* 60*40*40 c/ 2 divisórias

- *substracto*: 12 kgs areia coral fina

- *Rocha Viva*: 5 kgs indonesia premium

- *Rocha Morta*: 8 kgs reef plates

- *Circulação*: SunSun JVP-101-B 3000l/h

- *Iluminação*: Calha ATI 6*24 (1xKorallen-Zucht Coral Light Fiji Purple,2xATI Actinic, 3xATI Aquablue Spezial)

- *termostato*: 300w

- *Chiller*: Chiller Hailea 150 (já o tenho)

- *Osmose*: 90lh/d

- *retorno*: SunSun HQB-3500

Já adquiri também uns testes, Refractometro, e medidor TDS
O material está todo encomendado, e vai começar a chegar entretanto.
Vou também adquirir uns depósitos para começar a preparar a agua antes do aquário chegar.

Finalmente, comidas para corais e peixitos.

Vivos que gostava de ter (dentro dos limites do aquário, la esta), seriam:

- casal de occelaris

- um casal de camarões lysmata

- um goby

- um par de chromis viridis

- um par de Pterapogon Kauderni

- salaria

alguma sugestão? os peixes também obviamente dependerão da disponibilidade das lojas que encontrar

Acham que ainda dava para colocar mais algum?

Também não estou a pensar colocar nenhum peixe antes do aquário maturar 2 meses, e ir colocando-os com calma (temporalmente).

Já relativamente aos corais, será mesmo conforme o que encontrar, alguns Sps, Lps,...não quero colocar muitos, sou muito inexperiente e obviamente que prenderei com os (muitos) erros que vou cometer... ($$$$$$$$) 

Abraço e obrigado  :SbOk: 

Duarte Gaspar

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Olá Duarte,

Bem vindo ao mundo fascinante dos salgados.

Na tua lista não consta o escumador. Não o vais colocar ou esqueceste-te de referir?

Mc

JCBF

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

> Olá Duarte,
> 
> Bem vindo ao mundo fascinante dos salgados.
> 
> Na tua lista não consta o escumador. Não o vais colocar ou esqueceste-te de referir?
> 
> Mc
> 
> JCBF


Olá José,

Esqueci-me completamente...talvez o mais importante!  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

o Escumador vai ser um Bubble Magus NAC7. Acho que chega perfeitamente.

Abraço

Duarte

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá
A única duvida é a circulaçao.
Tambem acho que devias pensar num metodo de adição de bacterias, vai ajudar a na maturaçao.
Muita calma e qualquer duvida estamos por cá.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

> Olá
> A única duvida é a circulaçao.


desculpa não percebi, estas a dizer que não e suficiente?

tenho aqui umas âmpolas daquelas da prodibio, deverei usar, ainda que prefiro ciclos sem muitos químicos.tenho poucas âmpolas...

Abraço,

duarte

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Uma vez que falas em "alguns sps". Sim, acho pouco. 
Mas isto é so a minha opinião.

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

> Boas.
> 
> Uma vez que falas em "alguns sps". Sim, acho pouco. 
> Mas isto é so a minha opinião.
> 
> Abraço


ola

pois ja tinha pensado nisso, eventualmente hei-de adquirir outra bomba 1000 ou 2000l/h.

obrigado e abraço, :SbOk2: 

duarte

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

Boas

Bem venho actualizar este tópico.

Novidades...Muitas! O aqua está a ciclar desde 24-03, finalmente!Tenho andado a experimentar uns layouts, mas além de não ter muita paciência, também tenho falta de jeito. Não ficou o que eu pretendia, embora depois não queira estar a mudar o layout.

Quanto ao equipamento, vou trocar a bomba de reposição por uma mais fraca e aumentar ainda a circulação. O escumador já começou a tirar muita porcaria com aquele cheiro característico  :EEK!: 

Pus umas leds dos chineses daquelas fitas azuis, e colei directamente na calha ATI, dá um aspecto muito fixe :SbSourire: 

Aqui vão umas primeiras fotos

Aproveito e agradeço publicamente ao Pedro Conceição e à PCREEF, pois sem ele nada disto seria possível.

Abraços,

Duarte

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Duarte

Deixa-me ajudar-te..





Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

Ola Pedro,

Obrigado! Depois tenho de ver como se alojam as fotos aqui no site... :Whistle: 

Abraço

Duarte

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Duarte




> Obrigado! Depois tenho de ver como se alojam as fotos aqui no site...


Não seja por isso... :SbOk: 
http://www.reefforum.net/f117/como-a...orum-net-3304/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

Boas

Venho actualizar o meu tópico que há muito que não o faço!

Novidades: instalei um sistema de osmorregulação, ligado a um reactor de kalk (made by Custom Reef),e comecei a adicionar A + B da Two Little Fishes. Aumentei também a circulação, tendo neste momento 2x Sun Sun 3000 l/h.

Neste momento, tenho o aquário já cheio de corais, e alguns vivos...Acho que adicionei corais a mais, mas quando fui buscar os últimos (na lista de SPS), o camarada que me vendeu os frags foi muito generoso :music_singguitar:

Tenho a a relatar uma grande asneira que fiz, que foi adicionar um goby (Cryptocentrus cinctus) quando já tinha uma salaria. Desapareceu de um dia para o outro, e desde que entrou até desaparecer a salaria nao o largou.

Uma das acroporas está a morrer, mas a base não esbranquiçou mais desde que comecei a adição de A+B, vamos ver se recupera ou não.

Neste momento, a lista de vivos é a seguinte:

corais

moles/outros

1 sarcophyton
2 zoanthus
1 actinodiscus
1 ricordeas yuma
6x xenias
Tubastrea - sun coral

LPS

Euphylia paradivisia
Blastomussa wellsi

SPS

acropora staghorn
pocillopora Damicornis rosa
hydnophora sp florescente verde
acropora tricolor
3c montipora digitata roxo
4x Stylophora esverdeado
3x Stylophora acastanhado
1x Montipora delicutala
3x Seriatopora Caliendrum

vivos

+-6turbos
? nassarios (introduzi 3 no início mas acho que não sobreviveu nenhum)
2x strombus
+-4 hermitas patas castanhas
+-6 hermitas patas vermelhas
1x estrela do mar - lynkia azul
salaria
camarões - 2x Lysmata debelius
casal de occelaris
3x Pterapogon kauderni

a entrar:
- Pseudocheilinus hexataenia (aconselham outro wrasse?)
- zebrassoma flavenscens
- Centropyge Bispinosa
- labroide
- 1x Neopetrolisthes maculatus (será compatível com o resto?)

mais tarde

- tridacna maxima(não sei bem quando?)


Neste momento, tenho um problema: um dos occelaris esta de novo a morrer. Há cerca de três semanas morreu um, começou a ficar com uma camada branca em cima da pele, e depois a ficar com as membranas a desfazerem-se e perto da barbatana caudal onde se desfazia, com partes ensanguentadas - ramificações sanguíneas expostas?
Isolei-o num pequeno aqua que tenho, iniciei um tratamento com flagyl que tenho sempre à mão, baixei a salinidade ate 1015, e a temperatura (não sei acho que devia ter aumentado a tº é o que se costuma fazer não é?).
Este está a ir pelo mesmo caminho, e deste vez nem esteve no aqua duas semanas.
O outro occelarias esta sempre bem....

Obrigado pela ajuda e pelos comments, aqui seguem umas fotos.

  
  
  
  


Na última foto está o peixe doente...Sugestões?

Abraço,

Duarte Gaspar

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Duarte,

Pela descrição que fazes, esse occelaris parece ter uma infeção bacteriana e deves intervir rapidamente se queres ter hipótese de êxito.
Sugiro que o trates com um antibacteriano, por exemplo com Bactopur da Sera, de preferência num aquário à parte, ou se não tiveres dando-lhe vários banhos num balde.

Provavelmente o ideal seria, dar-lhe um banho com a concentração recomendada para banhos de curta duração (cerca de meia hora) e depois prosseguir o tratamento, obrigatóriamente num aquário à parte, com a dose recomendada para banhos de longa duração.

Boa sorte

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Duarte,

Tens feito testes aos parâmetros da água? Coloca aqui os valores, talvez possamos ajudar em relação a uma eventual influência no estado de saúde do ocellaris...  :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

Boas

hora 16h
tº 26.0 
salinidade 1027 
PH 8.50 
KH 9.0 
Ca 480 
Mg 1020 
NH4 0.03 
NO2 0.00
NO3 0.00  
PO4 0.00

Bem de facto fiz os testes e os valores da amónia estão altos. Tenho tendência para sobrealimentar, já que não tenho bem ideia de quanto alimentar/frequência/quantidade. De 3 em 3 dias, adiciono um quadrado daqueles de comida congelada (tenho vários tipos, mysis, krill, comida para invertebrados, premium, etc etc) e vou variando o mais que posso. Dou também artémia recém eclodida, ovos de artémia, ciclopeeze e formula two, normalmente duas vezes por dia, variando também.

Mas pelos valores que obtive, provavelmente tenho de reduzir!

Acho que os valores de magnésio estão muito baixos, mas o A+B supostamente introduz também MG, não é assim? Os valores de CA estão demasiado altos também... :Admirado:  Mas os corais, tirando a acropora staghorn, estão de boa saúde.

Quanto aos medicamentos, terei de comprar pois só tenho cá flagyl, e irei isolar o peixe. A ver vamos...

Obrigado pelos comments  :SbOk: 

Abraço,

Duarte Gaspar

----------

